
Trump administration is thinking about nationalizing 5G mobile network - Element_
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/28/trump-administration-could-build-nationalized-5g-mobile-network.html
======
flukus
Building national state owned infrastructure and rejecting neocon free trade
policies? Trump could be the most left wing president in decades...

------
rkwasny
Not sure about "nationalizing" but certainly choosing who supplies equipment
to run a network is a very important decision.

Remember the story about wiretapping in Athens:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_wiretapping_case_2004%E2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_wiretapping_case_2004%E2%80%9305)

------
sjg007
What’s the threat from China?

